# Never Summer Proto HD vs Nitro Rook



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

zflubbz said:


> Im debating between these two boards i ride park 95 percent of the time i hit a lot of kickers and ride a lot of boxes and rails i need help on making the decision between the two or let me know of any other boards around the 400-600 dollar price range i should take a look at.


Why get a Proto if you mostly ride park? I'd say you should be looking into the Evo for that kind of money and intent.


----------



## zflubbz (Oct 30, 2013)

i need a mid wide board though cause i have a size 11 foot and pro hdx and rook are both wides


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

You're comparing two very different boards dude, what kind of debating have you been doing? And a size 11 foot and what is very likely a good duck stance for park, you could rock a wide board, but you definitely don't need one. 

You can't go wrong with the Rook.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

the never summer revolver is the wide version of the evo. But the Rook is a great board too


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Rook all day, no question. Plus its a midwide perfect for size 11


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Proto is overpriced and overhyped mediocrity.

The Rook is definitely a great option. Others to look into: Flow Era, Signal Freedom Machine, Burton Process Camber or Parkitect, Rossi Trickstick, Echelon Orion, Salomon Villain or Sabotage, or a Yes Jackpot.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

zflubbz said:


> i need a mid wide board though cause i have a size 11 foot and pro hdx and rook are both wides


I rode a 157 Proto with size 11s and no toe drag whatsoever. You do not need a wide.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> The Proto is overpriced and overhyped mediocrity.
> .


OOPS. Just bought one :blush:


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

It's pretty obvious on here that Nivek is butt hurt over something involving NS.

I wouldn't worry about it Decade. There are better boards out there, but the proto is a great board. You'll be hard pressed to find anyone who's ridden one who shares the same opinion as Nivek in that it's mediocre.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

tdn said:


> It's pretty obvious on here that Nivek is butt hurt over something involving NS.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it Decade. There are better boards out there, but the proto is a great board. You'll be hard pressed to find anyone who's ridden one who shares the same opinion as Nivek.


Hahah thanks... i'm sure it'll be fine. Whats the better boards in your opinion? Just curious


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I knew that question would be next.

First board that comes to mind would the The Greats. 

People will disagree, people will agree. Don't worry about it.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Also, I'm comparing it to the Proto CT, I haven't ridden the HD yet.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

tdn said:


> Also, I'm comparing it to the Proto CT, I haven't ridden the HD yet.


Ha... thanking you. I will now leave you alone and allow the thread to continue as planned


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I actually agree with Nivek. I've ridden a lot of boards, and agree with his assessment. It's a solid board, that does everything good, nothing great. For that investment, I'd want a board that does something off the charts. There are better boards out there. Yes makes a couple of them. And you can get last years model for 40% off.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

K2 Happy Hour as well. Haven't ridden the lifted profile yet, but it was a sick board before. Pretty damp, much more responsive than the Proto, and more pop. Can only imagine the lifted profile has made it even better.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nolefan2011 said:


> K2 Happy Hour as well. Haven't ridden the lifted profile yet, but it was a sick board before. Pretty damp, much more responsive than the Proto, and more pop. Can only imagine the lifted profile has made it even better.


You ridden the HD?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nolefan2011 said:


> K2 Happy Hour as well. Haven't ridden the lifted profile yet, but it was a sick board before. Pretty damp, much more responsive than the Proto, and more pop. Can only imagine the lifted profile has made it even better.


It's down to the HH and Proto HD for me this year for my all mountain deck. I do want to try some higher speed butters this year. Does the pointy noise ever catch when spinning around? I think everything about the HH this year seems pretty slick. That's probably my only remaining concern right now. Wondering if blunted edges would be better.

The investment isn't a big factor for me. What's $100-200 over 1-2 years. If it's a board I want, I don't care if it costs $300 (like the Rossignol Rocknrolla which I also want ...) or $600.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tdn said:


> It's pretty obvious on here that Nivek is butt hurt over something involving NS.


Eveyone here knows my history with Union. Through all that I never once developed a strong dislike for the brand itself, just some of the poeple and product. So all I'll say is it should say something about NS as a brand that I've taken the stance I have and didnt even do so with Union.

But, more than anything its just the Proto. Seeing it get recommended to every single person that isn't looking for a straight freeride or powder board is getting old. And its more often by people that own one and have only ever ridden 3 other boards in their life.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> It's down to the HH and Proto HD for me this year for my all mountain deck. I do want to try some higher speed butters this year. Does the pointy noise ever catch when spinning around? I think everything about the HH this year seems pretty slick. That's probably my only remaining concern right now. Wondering if blunted edges would be better.
> 
> The investment isn't a big factor for me. What's $100-200 over 1-2 years. If it's a board I want, I don't care if it costs $300 (like the Rossignol Rocknrolla which I also want ...) or $600.


In all honesty putting my feelings about the brand aside, the HH just rode better. More energy, more snap, better sidecut, more fun in pow. In semi soft semi dense weird in between snow in a butter you might hook the tip a bit, like anything it'll take some getting used to but not something I'd let sway your decision.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

Nivek said:


> The Proto is overpriced and overhyped mediocrity.
> 
> The Rook is definitely a great option. Others to look into: Flow Era, Signal Freedom Machine, Burton Process Camber or Parkitect, Rossi Trickstick, Echelon Orion, Salomon Villain or Sabotage, or a Yes Jackpot.


Nivek, being that I trust your opinion, could you help me out? 

I am coming off of a T. Rice HP and love it, but feel its a bit stiff to play on. I was eyeing up the Proto HD to give me more play, yet a damp board to charge on.

Price aside, what is my best option to get something damp and solid like my T. Rice HP was, but a little more lively to play on as well?

About Me: East Coast Rider

30% Kickers
15% Jibs
20% Charge
35% Cruise/Play

thanks bro


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

kdirt said:


> Nivek, being that I trust your opinion, could you help me out?
> 
> I am coming off of a T. Rice HP and love it, but feel its a bit stiff to play on. I was eyeing up the Proto HD to give me more play, yet a damp board to charge on.
> 
> ...


To avoid thread jacking, pm me or start your own thread please. Not trying to be an ass.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nivek said:


> The Proto is overpriced and overhyped mediocrity.


Bullshit. The Proto HD rips and is fun as shit. 

That being said, I don't think it jumps all that well (the rocker flex doesn't offer a lot of pop, or much stability when landing jumps) and if you detune it, as you would any rail board, you pretty much ruin it because the thing only engages when the edges are sharp. 

But with a good edge, it's a fun fucking board to rip around the mountain. Mediocre it is not.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Huh, see I figured a board with the rider profile such as the Proto should probably have some damn good snap and stability. For a do everything board that doesn't sound like it does everything that well. Seems mediocre to me.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah I heard there is good pop. Like these reviews ...


http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/2012-never-summer-proto-ct-used-and-reviewed/
2013 Never Summer Proto CT Used and Reviewed «

I heard the HD has even more pop. Pop is what I'm after (hence the 2014 Happy Hour with the camber profile and an ollie bar).


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a rocker. The flex profile gives way to any preload. The camber tips are stiff but I'm used to riding camber so I'm used to spring board pop. Pop is relative I guess.

Edit: It has it's place. The thing grips and rips like no other board I've been on. But if you're only into jumps and jibs, you might want to look elsewhere.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My proto HD has awesome pop. Comparable to a traditional cambered board but it rides a little different. Proto has a smoother more relaxed ride until you push it. When you push it pushes back big time, like a cambered board. It can do just fine in the park unless you are hitting insane tricks or riding street type rails. I think it's great for everything resort riding has to offer except 2-3 feet of pow. NS boards aren't the only awesome board out tho, its just a hot subject. I don't wanna hit the hill and see everyone riding the same board. That would suck.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Mystery2many said:


> My proto HD has awesome pop. Comparable to a traditional cambered board but it rides a little different. Proto has a smoother more relaxed ride until you push it. When you push it pushes back big time, like a cambered board. It can do just fine in the park unless you are hitting insane tricks or riding street type rails. I think it's great for everything resort riding has to offer except 2-3 feet of pow. NS boards aren't the only awesome board out tho, its just a hot subject. I don't wanna hit the hill and see everyone riding the same board. That would suck.


How many other boards have you ridden? The HD has pretty good pop for an CRC board, compared to an SL or something, but hardly awesome. Compare it to other cambered boards or RCR boards I've ridden such as the Ride DH or DH2 it lacks quite a bit.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Mystery2many said:


> My proto HD has awesome pop. Comparable to a traditional cambered board but it rides a little different. Proto has a smoother more relaxed ride until you push it. When you push it pushes back big time, like a cambered board. It can do just fine in the park unless you are hitting insane tricks or riding street type rails. I think it's great for everything resort riding has to offer except 2-3 feet of pow. NS boards aren't the only awesome board out tho, its just a hot subject. I don't wanna hit the hill and see everyone riding the same board. That would suck.


Seriously, if you think the HD has awesome pop, you don't know what pop is. Is it more poppy than a standard rocker? Yes. Is it as poppy as camber? Not even close...not even compared to softer camber boards like my Stairmaster. 

The Proto HD is def poppier than the Evo and the SL. It's also more lively than the SL. But if you're coming from carbon loaded camber decks, don't expect it to compete in the pop department. At the end of the day, it's a rocker. But still a damn good one. You can ride this board very aggressively once you get to know it.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Eveyone here knows my history with Union. Through all that I never once developed a strong dislike for the brand itself, just some of the poeple and product. So all I'll say is it should say something about NS as a brand that I've taken the stance I have and didnt even do so with Union.
> 
> But, more than anything its just the Proto. Seeing it get recommended to every single person that isn't looking for a straight freeride or powder board is getting old. And its more often by people that own one and have only ever ridden 3 other boards in their life.


I agree with you completely about the Proto and this forum, it seems to get recommended for everything. However, the board impressed me as an all mountain board and I don't consider myself your average forum member in regards to boards. Some of you guys try out 10+ a season, I'm more around 3-4 a season that I ride the fuck out of all season and a few more that I just may have a day or two on. I'm also not a big NS guy.. so I'm not keen on the whole blind love people give the company. The only other NS board I've tried so far was the Cobra and I wasn't impressed. 

You just seem to be very blatant in your dislike for NS that it's hard to treat you objectively and you also seem to be privy to some info that I'm curious about. On the other hand, I get where you're coming from.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Seriously, if you think the HD has awesome pop, you don't know what pop is. Is it more poppy than a standard rocker? Yes. Is it as poppy as camber? Not even close...not even compared to softer camber boards like my Stairmaster.
> 
> The Proto HD is def poppier than the Evo and the SL. It's also more lively than the SL. But if you're coming from carbon loaded camber decks, don't expect it to compete in the pop department. At the end of the day, it's a rocker. But still a damn good one. You can ride this board very aggressively once you get to know it.


That's how I felt about people saying the Proto CT was poppy. It got to the point I thought my board was defective.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't think I worded it correctly. In terms of crc freestyle boards it has more pop then all the boards I have ridden including the DH and last years proto. So I say comparable to a traditional cambered board because its the closest to that kind of pop that I have experienced. I've rode alot of boards, around at least 20 in my time. Its not the most pop its not the least pop but its the most I've felt from that style board. I'm staying within its category, not comparing it too every board ever made.


p.s. All thru the season I like to swap boards with friends and other cool people that I meet to get a chance to ride other boards or give someone a chance to ride my board. I don't work for a resort or a shop and neither do many others and its the only option that I've come up with. It really gives you a different perspective when you ride a ton of different boards, different angles and different sizes. Its really fun actually.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow seems to be a lot of conflicting info on the Proto HD, I had it at the top of my list to buy this season, as some of the reviews (here and other sites) did actually say it was very poppy, and great all mountain, including kickers, which I'm looking for.
The problem is I need an HDX (size 12.5 feet), the Nitro Rook is too narrow (and doesn't even get up to my weight range in a reasonable length) at 185lbs. I understand there maybe some competitive (and yes maybe even better all mountain boards than the HD) but do the people saying this, know of any better wide boards that can rip all mountain? (oh and it must be true twin) 
p.s I am coming from a camber board so my hopes for holding edge and pop are that I will be getting an upgrade not a downgrade, is there no CRC profile that will deliver this dream?

thanks,


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol !!! Hoping for an upgrade? Keep hoping. If you want pop and edge hold ride camber. If you want to add some looseness just bevel your edges to 2 degrees or 3. This stuff isn't rocket science.

I only ride cambered boards because they pop harder and carve harder which is all about kickers and pipe. You can use a mid flex or softer cambered board with a beveled edge if you need help initiating spins. If you can boost kickers and ride pipe then you can manage your edges well enough to session a box or rail. Take your cambered board to a shop if you don't know how to properly bevel your edges for park.

As a sidenote; the best way to increase pop and edge hold is to spend some money on one-on-one instruction. Every good rider could use improvement on his skills. Every pro level athlete uses ongoing coaching. You will get more pop and edge hold out of technique than any board design. Go find the raddest instructor at your home mountain and work on jumping and carving. It's amazing how cheap people are when it comes to coaching which has the single greatest improvement to any riders game.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

tonicusa said:


> Lol !!! Hoping for an upgrade? Keep hoping. If you want pop and edge hold ride camber. If you want to add some looseness just bevel your edges to 2 degrees or 3. This stuff isn't rocket science.
> 
> I only ride cambered boards because they pop harder and carve harder which is all about kickers and pipe. You can use a mid flex or softer cambered board with a beveled edge if you need help initiating spins. If you can boost kickers and ride pipe then you can manage your edges well enough to session a box or rail. Take your cambered board to a shop if you don't know how to properly bevel your edges for park.
> 
> As a sidenote; the best way to increase pop and edge hold is to spend some money on one-on-one instruction. Every good rider could use improvement on his skills. Every pro level athlete uses ongoing coaching. You will get more pop and edge hold out of technique than any board design. Go find the raddest instructor at your home mountain and work on jumping and carving. It's amazing how cheap people are when it comes to coaching which has the single greatest improvement to any riders game.


+1

As much as I love hybrids, I've yet to ride one that replaces the pop and for the most part, edge hold of a good cambered board. 

NZRide, there's no conflict in regards to the Proto for what you want to use it for. I'm pretty certain, so far, everyone is agreement that the Proto is not a park board and the OP shouldn't be looking at it as such.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

It's funny to see a board go from being loved to hated in a matter of one thread. 

Took a lot more than one discussion to get it to the "loved" stage. 

I think a lot of people over think how big an effect the board's going to have on their riding. The vast majority of us (certainly myself included) can't determine the difference between every subtle design change beyond, "Gees, this feels a little different to the last board I was on." Then you get used to it, ride it and have fun. 

Some of you guys have bucket loads more experience of course and notice things more so than the majority. 

For me, if the Proto HD is fun and helps me push things a little harder to progress my riding then I'll be stoked.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

hardasacatshead said:


> It's funny to see a board go from being loved to hated in a matter of one thread.
> 
> Took a lot more than one discussion to get it to the "loved" stage.
> 
> ...


Yeah, seriously, now I have no idea what to buy for this season. Was dead set on the Proto HD and now all this camber talk has me looking elsewhere. Ahh wtf =/


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

hardasacatshead said:


> For me, if the Proto HD is fun and helps me push things a little harder to progress my riding then I'll be stoked.


I'd be far less vocal about it if it were $400. Its the price thing that sends me over the edge.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bataleon!!! . Or a lobster.....or pretty much anything. I know my lobster parkbaord is the midst enjoyable board i have ever ridden.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Nitro Team
Capita NAS
Burton Parkitecht
Signal OG
Salomon Official
Rome Agent

I've owned and ridden all of these. They will be great in the park and on the hill provided you aren't just starting out. Even then they will be great for what you said youre looking for if you size them right for your weight.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> Lol !!! Hoping for an upgrade? Keep hoping. If you want pop and edge hold ride camber. If you want to add some looseness just bevel your edges to 2 degrees or 3. This stuff isn't rocket science.
> 
> I only ride cambered boards because they pop harder and carve harder which is all about kickers and pipe. You can use a mid flex or softer cambered board with a beveled edge if you need help initiating spins. If you can boost kickers and ride pipe then you can manage your edges well enough to session a box or rail. Take your cambered board to a shop if you don't know how to properly bevel your edges for park.
> 
> As a sidenote; the best way to increase pop and edge hold is to spend some money on one-on-one instruction. Every good rider could use improvement on his skills. Every pro level athlete uses ongoing coaching. You will get more pop and edge hold out of technique than any board design. Go find the raddest instructor at your home mountain and work on jumping and carving. It's amazing how cheap people are when it comes to coaching which has the single greatest improvement to any riders game.


Reading back I may have come across incorrectly with my comments, not saying I want more edge and more pop than an awesome camber board, but I mean an overall upgrade in board riding experience (with great pop and edge) After all that's what everyone looks for in their next board purchase isn't it...a better riding experience?

I don't want to add any looseness, not saying I'm objected to having some, but not really hunting for it. I can board slide rails with sharp edges. Of course have messed up on the odd occasion but I wouldn't bevel edges because of the odd mistake, I like the edges for ripping and pipe and kickers (well spins need some edge) like yourself and if its a gnarly rail or box I may just 5050 it.

The only reason I'm looking at other technologies is that a lot of manufacturers have backed it. i.e NS and Mervin complete lineups only offer RC variants. I figured they have gotten around the pop issues with rocker by introducing CRC to a certain extent, and then further helping to match camber adding carbon rods or X to add more spring in the small camber section.
Also these manufacturers using this technology are offering boards designed for freeride, so I'm guessing the edge hold is excellent (like GNU billy goat, NS raptor etc) All the reviews (and awards in Good wood) are giving accolades to the hybrid technologies so why wouldn't I expect great performance from a hybrid board?

There are currently not many wide camber boards that seem to get good write ups, bar a few individuals recommendations. These days it seems to be all hybrid tech. A few options like a Rome Agent are only 258mm ww in 156 and 158 which is not really that wide.

Also remember not all boards are created equal, not all camber boards are poppy so hard to say its the only way to get a poppy board. A good technical construction CRC surely must be able to pop as good as a large number of cambered boards?


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Nivek said:


> I'd be far less vocal about it if it were $400. Its the price thing that sends me over the edge.


Isnt it a well constructed board though? A solid sintered base, super resiliant top deck that wont get cut up, damping and the laminate for extra pop +3 year warranty for $549 actually seems like good spec for the buck?
Haven't NS always been considered great build quality?
If anything over engineered, vs say $550+ for a Libtech with non full wrap edges and top sheets that people report just about fall off in the lift queue?

Oh I'm no NS fanboy. Have never owned one and this forum is seriously making me question if I ever will, but just going on things I've heard, your comments on price surprise me?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE: "The only reason I'm looking at other technologies is that a lot of manufacturers have backed it. i.e NS and Mervin complete lineups only offer RC variants. I figured they have gotten around the pop issues with rocker by introducing CRC to a certain extent, and then further helping to match camber adding carbon rods or X to add more spring in the small camber section."

No unfortunately that's generally not true. A cambered board will always pop better provided you know how, and will carve better if you know what you're doing. A good rider can rip it up on a rockered or hybrid board too but most do not choose to ride those boards for pop or carving. There are other things that push people towards those sticks, powder, pressing, jibbing, personal expression, etc. But these alternate profiles weren't developed because they are performance improvements over camber, especially not for the types of riding you mentioned. The cold truth is it was greatly fueled out if the need to sell boards, stay in business, and find something to sell people. 

My recommendation would be to go build your own opinions through first hand experience. You can get really twisted up reading forums and second hand accounts. And there is actually a small amount of people who snowboard. Really small statistically. Look how many people post here. You can get a very skewed opinion quickly, like "Nickelback rocks".


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Nivek said:


> I'd be far less vocal about it if it were $400. Its the price thing that sends me over the edge.


Yeah fair enough, everyone's got different budgets and measures for what they consider good value. I personally don't feel ripped off one bit buying my Proto. I'd have felt much more ripped off buying a Lib Tech TRS HP for $700 (!) that doesn't even have a sintered base. I just don't get that one.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah good points tonic.
Just I've been on cambered all my life and was keen for a change. Since it seems all the rage.... but not if its going to be just for the heck of it. Camber does seem to fit my riding style.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> like "Nickelback rocks".


Hold the phone. Are you saying Nickelback does not indeed rock?! Curb your forked tongue sir!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol! Silly me, I've just really been into Creed lately. I saw Scott Sapp do a backside 7 off the stage in Denver and I realized how gifted he is. His body control while in the air is amazing. Just an amazing crowd surfer. An artist really.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I'd be far less vocal about it if it were $400. Its the price thing that sends me over the edge.


I bet if you hopped on dogfunk right now you could find 50 hybrid camber, all mountain decks that are equal to or more $ than the Proto. And I bet some of them don't ride as well.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

tonicusa said:


> Lol! Silly me, I've just really been into Creed lately. I saw Scott Sapp do a backside 7 off the stage in Denver and I realized how gifted he is. His body control while in the air is amazing. Just an amazing crowd surfer. An artist really.


...


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

NZRide said:


> Yeah good points tonic.
> Just I've been on cambered all my life and was keen for a change. Since it seems all the rage.... but not if its going to be just for the heck of it. Camber does seem to fit my riding style.


Hey it's fun to try new stuff, do it. But I think you may well come back to camber like a lot of riders have. I have both and Yes camrock boards too. But when I know Im riding with guys I want to out boost and out shred its camber. That's just for me and a lot of guys I ride with. But there's always someone in the group absolutely sending it on a hybrid board. But it's usually balls out talent and not the board. For the kind of riding you're describing find the right sized board, flex, and camber profile that makes you feel fearless when you're on it. That's the most important thing in my mind. Then you will find yourself progressing faster.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Proto HD is among the best hybrid camber boards I've ridden, and will be one of the boards I ride the most this upcoming season, despite planning to add a few more to the quiver. That said, it's not a park board and not suited for your riding. If you want a comparison within the NS brand, the Evo or mid-wide Revolver is what you should be looking at. If I was a park rat though, I think I'd really be looking hard at Bataleon & Lobster boards.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> The Proto HD is among the best hybrid camber boards I've ridden, and will be one of the boards I ride the most this upcoming season, despite planning to add a few more to the quiver. That said, it's not a park board and not suited for your riding. If you want a comparison within the NS brand, the Evo or mid-wide Revolver is what you should be looking at. If I was a park rat though, I think I'd really be looking hard at Bataleon & Lobster boards.


It's def a capable park board. And I'd recommend it to anyone who prefers ridng rocker and is looking to get more out of their board. But don't expect it to pop like a Nitro Eero, Ride DH, or a Capita Outsiders.

I would stay away from the Evo for park unless you're really light. It's really just a jib board. Out of the box it's got some snap but breaks in fairly quickly. The Proto HD breaks in quickly as well but settles about where the Evo starts. 

But again, edge profile, flex, sidecut, and shape are all personal preference. I prefer a camber profile with raised contact points for park... I have friends who will only ride rocker/hybrids.

Edit: I agree. When I'm not riding park, I too will be spending a lot of time on the Proto HD. This board is a treat to ride.


----------



## unkachabull (Sep 28, 2010)

Just my PERSONAL .02... I'v only had 3 boards in my riding life, a vision( starter board when i was in 8th grade), a 2010/11 Lib Tech T.Rice 157- not the hp version, and now a 2013/14 NS Proto HD X 155... hands down the best money I'v spent so far. I'v rode friends Burtons, Flow, other Lib Techs, Rome, Morrow, 5150 and so on. I gladly trade my board to try something else every chance I get. When I first bought my Lib Tech I felt like I wasted a lot of money. Maybe just not the board for me, could be rider experience or just my style, but I had so much more fun on my friends Burton clash then my T.Rice... I wanted to return it every time I rode it. Even when I traded with my buddy he didn't even like riding the T.Rice. I rode it for 3 years and I still hate it. Always feels like I'm going to catch a edge and face plant. No confidence in the board at all. 

I now have the Proto HD X 155 with my old 2010/11 Rome 390 boss bindings and I love it. Best board I'v had so far. I'm in no way a super technical rider, I strap in and just go and just the feeling of the T.Rice IMO sucked... 

Yes the NS is expensive, I paid 550+ tax. but I also paid 580+tax for the T.Rice and at least this time I'm not pissed off... I was "recommended" the Lib Tech for my style of riding and experience by the local board shop... I did my research online and everyone seems to love it. I wish I had the chance to demo it cause maybe I would've saved that $600...

end rant from fellow noobie...


----------

